# Advice



## jordanalyse (Apr 9, 2015)

I have had my rabbit, Yoshi, for about 3 years now. I love him with all of my heart and getting rid of him his the absolute last thing I want to do.

Recently I took in a kitten that was stuck in a drain at my apartment complex, upping my pet number to 2 cats, a dog, and a rabbit. Im 19 and do not plan on separating my cats because they have grown quite fond of each other and could never imagine parting with my dog of 8 years. I am living at home again, though I do plan to move out soon. My mother does not allow me to keep Yoshi inside and so he lives outside in an elevated cage under a shady tree. 

I feel like I dont have time for him anymore and the stress of having so many pets weighs on me every day because I am not the type of person who could just get rid of them so easily. I feel like Yoshi would be much happier in a home where he could get the attention he deserves and can run around freely as opposed to being trapped in a cage all the time. It is already extremely difficult for me to find an apartment willing to accept my current amount of pets, but 4 is even harder. I also think that out of any of my pets, he would be least affected by the separation.

He is a sweet bunny who does well around cats and dogs, he is rarely phased by them. He likes to lay down and cuddle. He is also fixed and while he is not fully litter trained, when provided with one he does well in assuring that it is his primary area to use the restroom.

I guess what Im getting at is, in your opinion, would finding him a new home be the right thing? Im young and having all of these animals can be pricey and I want to give them all the care they need.


----------



## jordanalyse (Apr 9, 2015)

He is a beautiful orange lion head rabbit, by the way. I can post a picture of him if any one is curious. I live in Louisiana and would be willing to travel to bring him to the right home.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 9, 2015)

If you're not able to care properly for an animal and provide enough attention to it then yes, you should rehome the animal.


----------



## jordanalyse (Apr 9, 2015)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> If you're not able to care properly for an animal and provide enough attention to it then yes, you should rehome the animal.



Once I move into my new apartment he will be living inside with me and I will be providing him with a new cage and litter box and he will be allowed to run around freely in a large but still limited area. I do have savings and do plan on taking him in for a check up soon. 

I'm mostly concerned that maybe I have too many animals for my age and situation. My cats have each other and therefore get a lot exercise and get lots of love from me, as does my dog. Currently I can not do anything about Yoshi living outside but I should be moving out within the next few months and try to bring him inside once a week when my mom isn't home.


----------

